

A failed bruteforce attack on the EFI PIN lock of a MacBook Pro - orvtech
http://orvtech.com/en/howto/atacar-efi-pin-macbook-pro/

======
andrewroycarter
I wish there were more posts on HN like this. This is super cool, interesting,
and a neat simple solution to a problem, even if it didn't work in the end!

~~~
orvtech
Yeah, it was my bad... I should have replaced the HDD with another one and
kept his old data while trying this.

I even use testdisk in an attempt to recover the HDD but had no luck.

~~~
cyberfart
I don't think recovery after dd would be possible. Also, why if=/dev/random
and not if=/dev/zero?

~~~
orvtech
Initially I though this lock resided on the disk only, specially since it had
a nice UI. I thought "this cant be the bios"

~~~
X-Istence
Yay for UEFI.

